# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Cần tìm chố gia công khung

## Thép Tôi

Dear mọi người,
Em cần làm 2 cái khung để đặt máy.
Kích thước bao: 720 x 1030 x 275
Vật liệu: thép hộp 40x40x3(mm)
Sơn tĩnh điện
Ai chuyên làm cái này hoặc biết chỗ hay làm thì giúp em vs ạ.
Em ở HCM, Q.8. 
Tks !

----------

